# HyperSQL vs. MYSQL



## kaoZ (3. Jul 2014)

Da ich grade anfange mich mit Datenbankprogrammierung zu beschäftigen , wollte ich nur mal fragen welche Datenbank ihr mir zum üben nahelegt ? ich habe mich jetzt ein wenig eingelesen , aber bin mir noch nicht so ganz sicher wie am besten anfange.

Ich hätte hier nun MySQL incl. Workbench und HSQLDB, letzteres habe ich mir allerdings noch nicht angeschaut. was würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?

Ich sage vorab ich habe nur wenig Erfahrung mit Datenbanken, eine Optische Darstellung bei der Einrichtung wäre da denke ich von Vorteil.

Ziel des ganze ist es möglichst konsequent Verständnis zum Anlegen / Verwalten von Daten logischerweise über eine Datenbank in Verbindung mit meinen Anwendungen zu bekommen. :rtfm:

Nehme gerne jeden sinnvollen Tipp oder Link zu guten Tutorials entgegen


----------



## turtle (4. Jul 2014)

HSQLDB ist ganz gut, nehme derzeit aber immer öfter H2. Kannste entscheiden, welche von beiden...

Als SQL-Tool empfehle ich Squirrel.

In Java nehme ich immer, wen wunderts, myBATIS. Dazu habe ich mal einen Blog-Eintrag geschrieben.


----------



## kaoZ (5. Jul 2014)

Vielen dank erstmal für deine Antwort, hättest du zufällig noch einen Link zu einem guten Tutorial was das ganze betrifft ?

Wie gesagt habe ich mich vorher noch nicht großartig mit SQL auseinander setzen müssen , würde dies nun aber gerne in mein repertoire mit aufnehmen was Persistente haltung von Daten angeht.

Ich denke mal ich werde mir zuerst mal HSQLDB anschauen , hatte mir schonmal MySQL in verbindung mit der Workbench angeschaut, muss aber allerdings sagen so komplett ohne Grundlagen kann ich damit nicht wirklich was anfangen, zumal ich mich dann erstmal mit Schemata etc. auseinander setzen muss, bevor ich überhaupt daran denke Objekte in einer DB zu mappen.

Deinen Blog Eintrag habe ich bereits schon einmal überflogen, werde mir diesen insofern du mir noch einen Guten Link zu Grundlagen in SQL nennen könntest parallel nochmal genauer anschauen


----------



## turtle (5. Jul 2014)

DB sind extrem vielseitig und daher braucht es viel Wissen, um diese "richtig" einzusetzen.

So, nachdem ich dich erschreckt habe, sage ich: 
[TIPP]Einfach anfangen und _etwas _machen und danach sein erworbenes Wissen erweitern.[/TIPP]

Zur "Eingewöhnung" würde ich, an deiner Stelle, mal eine Datenbank mit eins bis zwei Tabellen, die in einer Beziehung zu einander stehen (Projekt, Mitglieder?) erzeugen (SQL-DDL) und diese nach verschiedenen Kriterien durchsuchen (SQL-DML). Vielleicht hilft das hier ja weiter, wenn es richtig hakt. 

Ich rate davon ab, mit ORM-Tools (wie Hibernate) sich zu Anfang zu weit von der DB zu entfernen, sondern sich auf "normales" SQL zu beschränken. Hier KANNST du plain JDBC nehmen, rate auch davon ab, da korrektes Resourcen-Handling von JDBC nicht ganz trivial ist und rate zu myBATIS.

Wenn du dann einfache SQL-Befehle gegen die DB abfeuern kannst, solltest du dich in die Begriffe Transaktionen und Normalisierung einer DB einlesen.


----------



## kaoZ (6. Jul 2014)

> So, nachdem ich dich erschreckt habe, sage ich:



Sowas erschreckt mich nicht  Ich hab vor einem guten Jahr auch erst mit Java angefangen, und bin wie ich finde doch relativ gut dabei ^^

Muss man sich halt mal auf den ***** setzen 

Danke schon mal für den Link ich werde mir das mal in ruhe ansehen


----------

